# Arbeitspfad in Form umwandeln?



## uran (10. März 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Arbeitspfad in eine Form in Photoshop umzuwandeln? Danke im voraus!


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. März 2008)

Hallo.

Wenn der Zeichenstift bzw. das Pfadwerkzeug aktiv ist einfach einen Rechtsklick in den Pfad und "Eigene Form festlegen" wählen.

Grüße

Philip


----------

